# Rare Travis Rice Video!



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

username, 1st post, interesting


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

You are probably referring to this chute:





I don't know if T.Rice ever released his clip of it. IIRC, he filmed it and will release it in his video.


Now scram, skier. Scram! I tell ya!


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2014)

sounds like his shitty deodorant ad.


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2014)

Nothing but respect for T dog, but his shitty scripted narrations for everything suck.

https://youtu.be/N40T95wlXFo


----------



## skier (Mar 14, 2015)

No, it is not the cody townsend video from earlier this season, the video I am speaking of is about 2 years old. Also, I just expected that username wasn't taken... grew up ski racing and snowboarded for fun to get away and have a break from the focus and time put into skiing.


----------



## skier (Mar 14, 2015)

This is it!!! thank you bentobox!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

not a bad first showing, great username


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Never saw that clip. Badass.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Never saw that clip. Badass.


Same same.. Only Paula Deen does a butter better than that.


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2014)

If you want to see more sweet cave / tunnel riding, check this Xavier clip … skip to 6:50

https://youtu.be/4rtoQzPM_KA


----------

